# Questions about fruit picking is AUS



## amitbaer (Jan 26, 2009)

hi...
first of all... sorry for my english.

Im planing on coming to AUS in September - March...
I understood that there are many fruit picking jobs avaible , and that thay pay a lot 

offcourse money isnt the reason i want to come to AUS, but im kinda short in this..

can i really find good paying fruit\vegtibles picking jobs in AUS ?
what side of AUS ?
in wich months are there more jobs ?
are thay really as common as i understood ?

im interested in this because it sounds like a nice exprience, and if it pays well... why not?
anyway... any more information about this subject will help me A LOT...

tnx...

p.s
i can get a working visa... so thats not the problam


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It's no picnic and more you work, more you'll earn but not a lot.
Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I have heard it is very hard work. I wonder if I would even last one day! If you are young and fit it might be ok.

BTW, you will still need to have a visa that allows you to work, like a working holiday visa.


----------

